# Splitting signal from MN740 wireless adapter



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Has anyone tried to split the rj45 out from the Microsort MN740 wireless adapter thus feeding both the Xbox and the Xbox 360? I realise it will not do both at once but that is not what I am trying to do. I simply don't want to buy another wireless adapter or have to get behing and switch wires around.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

If the mn740 is forming a simple bridge between the router and its own ethernet port, then all you would need to do is purchase a basic 5 port hub for ~40$ and hook the mn740's ethernet into the uplink on the hub. Then you could plug in both the xbox and xbox360 or any other ethernet capable system into the hub, and all devices will be able to simultaneously communicate to the internet/local network.










Just a side note, make sure the 740 is working with one xbox, then hook it to the hub, otherwise you could end up chasing around network demons.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks very much for the reply Bob, but do you think a basic splitter like this will work or do I need the hub? http://http://www.startech.com/Product/ItemDetail.aspx?productid=RJ45SPLITTER&c=US


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Let me try that again http://www.startech.com/Product/ItemDetail.aspx?productid=RJ45SPLITTER&c=US


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

No, you will have to use the hub.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there Instal,

I see that you're trying to keep it simple, which is usually a good idea. In this case, I would be leery about connecting multiple devices to one ethernet jack. Even though you won't be using them at the same time, there may be some behind-the-scenes stuff that might go on without you directly accessing the network yourself. Also, there could be line loading or other interference that could cause problems.

That adapter is $27. Here's a switch at Amazon for $15 (after rebate, and before shipping) that should do the job without any problems.


----------

